# D.l.a



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

My wife gets disability living allowance here in the U.K. and I am retired, we are thinking of moving to Spain. My question is would my wife still get the D.L.A. there??
Thank you in advance for ANY information that would help answer this question.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

billyredbull said:


> My wife gets disability living allowance here in the U.K. and I am retired, we are thinking of moving to Spain. My question is would my wife still get the D.L.A. there??
> Thank you in advance for ANY information that would help answer this question.


Disability Living Allowance (DLA), Carer?s Allowance (CA) & Attendance Allowance (AA)



> Can I get Disablilty Living Allowance in Spain?
> You can get Disability Living Allowance (care component), Attendance Allowance and Carer's Allowance in Spain as long as you meet the following conditions:
> 
> you pay national insurance contributions in the UK because of your work or you are a dependant family member of someone who does; or
> ...


----------

